# Hard To Find Vintage Timex



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Just like the one I had as a kid: 1970s; white(ish) face; manual or automatic; luminescent hands/battens; leather/plastic strap.

Like this:










Where are they all hiding?

edit for photo


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Trying typing "Timex selfwind" on eBay...I got a whole heap of them...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Snap! :thumbsup:

I got a box full........ :yes:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanking you kind Sir.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If "watchnutz" spots this thread, he'll give you a definitive answer as to the model, but it *might* be a Timex SELF WIND with a #31 movement. 

If you bought this in 1970, it would have a model number around the 6 o'clock marker to left and right - this decodes into the exact model number, movement and year of manufacture. Needs a magnifying glass to read, but if you can find it, we can come up with something more definite.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That was one of the watches that through the post today. 

Don't know the date,as it just says made in Great Britain on the dial,mine has the same case,hands,as the one you posted,

quite a large Timex for sure. :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've changed my mind after another look - I'll opt for a Timex Viscount Automatic - around the 1960/70 mark maybe. (Of course Bill [watchnutz] will know exactly, and tell me I'm wrong, but then I'll know for sure the next time) :rofl2:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I bagged not 1, but 2 over the weekend.........


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

I have one coming in the post as well, but its coming along with 10 different ones including a dynabeat, Vietnam war one and a divers watch. I can't wait to get them.


----------

